# Troy & Jethro



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Just some new photos I've taken recently! Troy turns 2 years old January 10th! :grin2: I also made a Facebook page for the dogs if anyone is interested in seeing more photos more often: https://www.facebook.com/troyandjethro/

thanks! 

jethro2 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_1142 by bella_67, on Flickr

jethro-1 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_0972 by bella_67, on Flickr

troy by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_9975 by bella_67, on Flickr

jethro2-1 by bella_67, on Flickr

jethro by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_0599 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_9879 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_0412 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_0440 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_0481 by bella_67, on Flickr


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful photos!!! Jethros's eyes look like jewels!!! Your dogs look great!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Beautiful photos!!! Jethros's eyes look like jewels!!! Your dogs look great!


thank you!!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

OMG! Be still my heart. These dogs are absolutely stunning.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## der-schweinestall (Apr 26, 2016)

WOW, your dogs are beautiful !!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Your photos are spectacular. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Stunning pictures, beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dogs and great photography!


----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)

Very professional photos of beautiful dogs!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all of the nice comments! Here is a few photos from yesterday. I purchased these goggles from Rex Specs if anyone was interested!

reedit by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_1449 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_1421 by bella_67, on Flickr

edit1 by bella_67, on Flickr

DSC_1410 by bella_67, on Flickr


----------

